# Mounting a SanDisk USB Micro Pen Drive

## Minot

I tried this technique with my SanDisk USB Micro Pen Drive.  I set the directory /mnt/usb to use with my drive.  When I ran 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

 I got the following output: 

```
mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
```

.  Obviously, sda1 is not a good device id for my pen drive.  What other devices titles could it be?

Also, I'm not sure if it matters, but I am running these following USB related modules: usbhid, ehci-hcd, uhci-hcd.  Here is the output of my dmesg relating to the new USB device: 

```
hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 2 reset error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: SanDisk   Model: Cruzer Micro      Rev: 2033

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

  Any help would be appreciated!  Thank you.

-MINOT-

----------

## stonent

If the device isn't partitioned like a floppy or some drives, you'd use sda instead of sda1

----------

## Minot

Thanks for the advice.  No, the drive is not partitiioned.  I want to use it to easily transfer some files between my linux and windows systems (I haven't gotten to a Samba share yet).  Unfortunately, /dev/sda wouldn't work either.  I tried to mount, touch and fdisk that drive to see what happens.  Here is the output: 

```
bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist

bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist

bash-2.05b# touch /dev/sda

touch: cannot touch `/dev/sda': Permission denied

bash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/sda

Unable to open /dev/sda
```

I'm searching through tons of old posts searching for this.  I am using kernel 2.6.11-r2.  Hotplug has been emerged.  The systems is obviously seeing the memory stick as the dmesg info updated when I plugged it in.  Thanks for your help!

-OBSIDIAN-

----------

## Morimando

try

```
cfdisk /dev/sda
```

if a) it exists as special device and

b) it is partitioned

when you know which partition it is or you partitioned it because it wasn't you can

a) in case it wasn't partitiones and you created one do

```
mkfs.reiserfs /dev/sda1 (or whichever number/device it is)
```

(also existant: mkfs mkfs.bfs mkfs.cramfs mkfs.ext2 mkfs.ext3 mkfs.reiser4 mkfs.minix, at least on my system)

b) in case partition exists and it is formatted:

```
mount -t (filesystem here) /dev/sda1 /mnt/mountpoint
```

for Automount just put it in fstab (if you use Ivman this is unnessecary, Ivman will do it after you mounted it one time) line reading like this

```
/dev/sda1 /mnt/mountpoint filesystem users,defaults, rw 0 0
```

----------

## Morimando

you seem to have typed the same moment i did ^^

Are you using udev or devfs? dmesg should contain the devicenode that was assigned to your USB drive in case it is correctly recognized.

----------

## stonent

unplug it, then plug it in wait about 30 seconds and then type

dmesg

cut and paste the last 20 or so lines

----------

## Minot

 *Morimando wrote:*   

> you seem to have typed the same moment i did ^^
> 
> Are you using udev or devfs? dmesg should contain the devicenode that was assigned to your USB drive in case it is correctly recognized.

 

Well, that is a good question.  I admit I don't quite know the difference yet.  How can I easily tell?  I think I emerged udev, but I didn't do anything special to implement it as far as I know.

Also, I tried the cfdisk command it it failed saying there was no drive.

-MINOT-

----------

## Minot

 *stonent wrote:*   

> unplug it, then plug it in wait about 30 seconds and then type
> 
> dmesg
> 
> cut and paste the last 20 or so lines

 

I disconnected by usb drive, ran dmesg, and then reinstalled it.  These are the lines added when I installed it:

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 2 reset error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 2 reset error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 2 reset error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: SanDisk   Model: Cruzer Micro      Rev: 2033

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

I am hesitant to put a partition on the pen drive as I have other data.  I want to be able to swap this between my work computer (WIndows 2000) and my home system.  Otherwise, for me, it defeats the purpose of this handy and portable media.

I don't think I compiled in any SCSI support for the kernel.  At the time I couldn't think why I would need it.  Is it required?  Thanks again for all your assistance!

-MINOT-

----------

## stonent

Every time you plug and unplug it increases the sd.  Notice how it says scsi3, so it has gone

scsi0

scsi1

scsi2

scsi3

So that would be sda, sdb, sdc, sdd

try /dev/sdd

----------

## allucid

 *Minot wrote:*   

> I don't think I compiled in any SCSI support for the kernel.  At the time I couldn't think why I would need it.  Is it required?  Thanks again for all your assistance!
> 
> -MINOT-

 

you need SCSI Disk support enabled in your kernel. After you do this and reboot dmesg should tell you where it attached the drive. Or, if you have udev, you can set up some rules to make this a little more predictable.Last edited by allucid on Tue Mar 08, 2005 4:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stonent

 *allucid wrote:*   

>  *Minot wrote:*   I don't think I compiled in any SCSI support for the kernel.  At the time I couldn't think why I would need it.  Is it required?  Thanks again for all your assistance!
> 
> -MINOT- 
> 
> you need SCSI Disk support enabled in your kernel.

 

I see evidence of it being enabled from his dmesg.

----------

## allucid

 *stonent wrote:*   

>  *allucid wrote:*    *Minot wrote:*   I don't think I compiled in any SCSI support for the kernel.  At the time I couldn't think why I would need it.  Is it required?  Thanks again for all your assistance!
> 
> -MINOT- 
> 
> you need SCSI Disk support enabled in your kernel. 
> ...

 

well he's missing some important parts.

for example here's my output:

```
usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: SanDisk   Model: Cruzer Micro      Rev: 0.2 

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 1000944 512-byte hdwr sectors (512 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1000944 512-byte hdwr sectors (512 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

The next to last line "Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0" means it is at device node /dev/sda1 (which I have udev automagically link to /dev/usbkey).Last edited by allucid on Tue Mar 08, 2005 4:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Minot

 *stonent wrote:*   

> Every time you plug and unplug it increases the sd.  Notice how it says scsi3, so it has gone
> 
> scsi0
> 
> scsi1
> ...

 

Yeah it just isn't agreeing with me.  I tried the following: 

```
bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sdd /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sdd does not exist
```

.

As for the SCSI support, I looked at the guide I used to help me install.  It had me unselect all SCSI device support.  I'm guessing this must be my problem.  Are there any particular SCSI options I need to enable in my .config?

-MINOT-

----------

## allucid

If you aren't seeing "Attached blah blah..." in dmesg then you won't be able to mount it.

Looks like you already have USB Storage support enabled. For SCSI Disk support:

In menuconfig it's Device Drivers --> SCSI Device Support --> SCSI Disk Support

I have it compiled in but you can also do it as a module assuming you have hotplug working.

----------

## stonent

```
CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information
```

I dunno, that's all that I have and all USB drives work fine as scsi devices.  I enabled all the USB mass storage support stuff though.

----------

## Minot

Which SCSI options do you recommend in the kernel?  Here are the options:

```
  <*> SCSI device support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                [ ]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                                                      │ │

  │ │                                < >   SCSI disk support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                < >   SCSI tape support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                                            │ │

  │ │                                < >   SCSI CDROM support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                < >   SCSI generic support                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                ---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs                                   │ │

  │ │                                [ ]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                                          │ │

  │ │                                [ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                                            │ │

  │ │                                [ ]   SCSI logging facility                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                      SCSI Transport Attributes  --->                                                             │ │

  │ │                                      SCSI low-level drivers  --->  
```

I am leaning toward:

 - SCSI disk support

 - SCSI generic support

Are there others I need (or are either of those unnecessary)?

-MINOT-

EDIT:  Whoa!  You guys are fast.  I didn't see your responses before I posted.

----------

## stonent

Just enable disk support, cd support and generic support.  That should cover everything unless you want to add tape support as well.

----------

## allucid

 *stonent wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SCSI=y
> 
> ...

 

I had to enable disc support for anything to work (notice the NOTE). Maybe it depends on your hardware or something?

----------

## Minot

Ok, I just finished my recompile.  I added SCSI support, Proc support, SCSI Disk Support and SPI Attrs.  We'll see what happens after my reboot!

-MINOT-

----------

## Minot

OK, we're getting somewhere.  DIdn't work perfectly, but we're headed the right direction.

Here is my dmesg data regarding the USB pen drive:

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 2 reset error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 2 reset error -110

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: SanDisk   Model: Cruzer Micro      Rev: 2033

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

So I went for it and found a problem with permission:

```
bash-2.05b$ mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: only root can do that
```

Not sure why this happened?  I then went to superuser and tried again:

```
bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

Ok, so it wouldn't worth with this simple command.  I'll have to add something to /etc/fstab later.  So I tried this other method mentioned at the top of this thread:

```
bash-2.05b# mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

I need to search the boards some more for this problem.  We're definitely moving the right direction!

-MINOT-Last edited by Minot on Tue Mar 08, 2005 5:30 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## allucid

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

do this

```
mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/usb
```

----------

## Minot

No, it appears /dev/sda is the right one.

```
bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist
```

-MINOT-

EDIT: Here is the fdisk for /dev/sda:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 262 MB, 262144000 bytes

32 heads, 33 sectors/track, 484 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1056 * 512 = 540672 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         485      255984    6  FAT16

Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(0, 1, 1) logical=(0, 0, 33)

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(254, 31, 33) logical=(484, 27, 5)
```

----------

## allucid

yeah, you're right. :/

I have a problem where I can't mount /dev/sda and I have to unplug the drive and plug it back in so it gets attached to sda1 (which I can mount) instead. this isn't a fix...but you helped me find a problem that I have.  :Smile: 

[edit] I was wrong. UDEV is linking sda instead of sda1. I can mount sda1 but UDEV linked sda to /dev/usbkey...

so basically try mounting sda1

----------

## Minot

It doesn't seem to be liking vfat.  I modprobed vfat and it is not liking the file system on my USB pen drive.

I pulled out the device and reinserted it.  It is now /dev/sdb.  Here is some of my output:

```
bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

 with its corresponding dmesg output:

```
FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.
```

If I try by identifying vfat as the file system, I get the following:

```
bash-2.05b# mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/usb

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

 with its corresponding dmesg output:

```
VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb.
```

Anyway, it isn't looking good.  Why wouldn't it identify the file system on the pen drive?  I started using it from day one without formatting it or any sort of partition.  I was under the impression you didn't need to do this sort of thing to get it to work.  Thoughts?

-MINOT-

EDIT:  Also tried with /dev/sdb1 without any luck.  I get the exact same output.

----------

## Minot

Still no luck.  I actually got it to mount with "usbfs" but the directories where very odd (0, 1, 2, 3, 4 and devices).  I could find no traces of the actual files on the memory stick already.  I'm ready for another round of tries to get this to work.  Any new ideas out there?

-MINOT-

----------

## Minot

It's been a week and I still am unable to mount my SanDisk USB Pen Driver.  Someone asked me about the modules I was running here is the output of my  lsmod:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

msdos                   8256  0

fglrx                 260160  0

amd64_agp              10476  1

agpgart                28772  2 fglrx,amd64_agp

usb_storage            32320  2

uhci_hcd               28704  0

ehci_hcd               27976  0

usbhid                 25728  0

usbcore               108432  5 usb_storage,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid

vfat                   12032  0

fat                    35184  2 msdos,vfat

```

I see all of the appropriate modules loaded (vfat, usb-storage, etc.).  I never mentioned it before (because I didn't think it was relevant), but I am using an x86-64 AMD system.

What sort of things would be precluding me from getting this mounted?  I'm positive the system sees the drive, but I can't get it to like the file system vfat.  The data on the pendrive doesn't appear arranged in a manner Linux wants to access.  I can partition it, but I am afraid I'll ruin the drive.  I need to be able access files on both Linux and Windows with this device.  After all, that's why I purchased it.  What should I try next?

Thanks for your help!

-MINOT-

----------

## scott_karana

Did you try /dev/usbkey as mentioned earlier in this thread?

Also, I'm positive that if the device is formatted in ANY shape or form (which it darn well should be) it will have a number after /dev/sda.

Try

```
mount /dev/usbkey /mnt/usb
```

 and failing that try 

```
mount /dev/sd?1 /mnt/usb
```

----------

## Minot

Thanks for the reply.  I tried the USB Key.  Here is the output:

```
bash-2.05b# mount /dev/usbkey /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/usbkey does not exist

bash-2.05b# mount -t vfat /dev/usbkey /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/usbkey does not exist
```

I also went through all of the possible device names.  It is obviously /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 at the moment.  Here is the output:

```
bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist

bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist

bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       or too many mounted file systems

bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sdc /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sdc does not exist

bash-2.05b# mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb

mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
```

So I went back to /dev/sdb1 and try to specify the file system as vfat.  Here is my output:

```
bash-2.05b# mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

Then I tried /dev/sdb with the same command:

```
bash-2.05b# mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/usb

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

This thing really doesn't seem to want to work.  If I fdisk the pen drive I get the following.  Here is for /dev/sdb:

```
bash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/sdb

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb: 262 MB, 262144000 bytes

32 heads, 33 sectors/track, 484 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1056 * 512 = 540672 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1         485      255984    6  FAT16

Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(0, 1, 1) logical=(0, 0, 33)

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(254, 31, 33) logical=(484, 27, 5)
```

Here is the fdisk for /dev/sdb1:

```
bash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/sdb1

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb1: 262 MB, 262127616 bytes

9 heads, 56 sectors/track, 1015 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 504 * 512 = 258048 bytes

     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
```

I find the characteristics of the pen drive interesting.  They change significantly depending on whether I am trying to view /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1.  Very odd.  Any other suggestions?

If I was to partition the drive, what would the benefit be?  How would you do it?  Could I still see it in Windows 2000 Professional (my work computer's OS)?

-MINOT-

----------

## cancech

I've been trying to get my USB memory stick (Micro Cruzer) to work and I did, kinda....

I can mount it, but I can't use any of the special drives listed here already (ie: /dev/sda1,....), but instead I need to mount it using the full location of the memory stick. For example after plugging it in dmesg tells me the following:

```

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: SanDisk   Model: Cruzer Micro      Rev: 2033

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdf: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sdf: assuming Write Enabled

sdf: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdf: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sdf: assuming Write Enabled

sdf: assuming drive cache: write through

/dev/scsi/host3/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sdf at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg5 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

In order to mount it I have to use this as root:

```

mount /dev/scsi/host5/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 /mnt/usb

```

At this point I can actauly see the files on the stick. I can delete, edit and add files to the stick. BUT only root has access to it. If I try to access /mnt/usb through Konqueror as a normal user then I get the error "Access denied to /mnt/usb". 

How do I give normal users access to the memory stick? Putting an entry into /etc/fstab crossed my mind, but I don't know how to do that since the device location changes everytime you plug the stick back in.

----------

## cancech

Well, then after I noticed that the usb drive actually appears under /dev/sdf1, so I can mount it using /dev/sdf1 instead of that huge monstrosity I was using before (and what I explained in my previous post). But still only root can access it. Would making a fstab entry for it fix this?

Continuing with the mounting of usb devices, I'm also trying to get my external usb harddisk to work. It's appearing under /dev/sde1, but I can't even get this to mount: 

```

tux dev # mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/hdd

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde1,

       or too many mounted file systems

tux dev #               

```

Any idea why I can't even mount it?

----------

## cancech

Got the USB stick working....well kinda.

I added the following line to fstab:

```

/dev/sdf1               /mnt/usb        auto            users,noatime,exec                      0 0

```

And it works fine if the stick appears in /dev/sdf1, but it doesn't always go there now I just restarted and the stick is listed under /dev/sde1. Is there some way for me to force it appear in one or the other each and everytime?

I've also tried mount my external hdd with a fstab statement similar to the one above, but I get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b$ mount /mnt/hdd
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde1,
> ...

 

----------

## allucid

 *cancech wrote:*   

> And it works fine if the stick appears in /dev/sdf1, but it doesn't always go there now I just restarted and the stick is listed under /dev/sde1. Is there some way for me to force it appear in one or the other each and everytime?

 Read up on UDEV. There are docs on the gentoo site and on the gentoo wiki.

----------

## cancech

I've gotten udev up and running and I've read up on how to make you're own rules. I've been trying to set it up so that the usb stick appears at /dev/usb_stick. 

```

BUS="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}="SanDisk ", SYSFS{model}="Cruzer Micro    ", NAME="usb_stick"

```

That's the rule that I'm using and /dev/usb_stick does appear when I plug the usb stick in. BUT when I try to mount it then I get the error that it's not a block device. I changed the rule to this

```

BUS="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}="SanDisk ", SYSFS{model}="Cruzer Micro    ", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usb_stick"

```

Now I can mount it without any problem, but I can't unmount it. It keeps telling me that the device is busy, yet I don't have any windows/terminals open and no programs are accessing it. Any suggestions?

----------

## cancech

I've also been trying the same technique with my external usb hard disk, I've added the following rule to udev:

```

BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="OneTouch        ", SYSFS{vendor}="Maxtor  ", SYMLINK="usb_hdd"

```

usb_hdd does appear in the /dev directory, but when I try to mount it, then I get a "that's not a block device" error. Do I need to add something else to the rule in order for this to work?

----------

## Drunkula

What if you mount it with -t auto ?

----------

## cancech

 *Drunkula wrote:*   

> What if you mount it with -t auto ?

 

Ok, this is what I get:

```

bash-2.05b# mount -t auto /dev/usb_hdd  /mnt/hdd

mount: /dev/usb_hdd is not a block device

bash-2.05b# mount -t auto /dev/sde1  /mnt/hdd

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde1,

       or too many mounted file systems

bash-2.05b#            
```

Same error.......

I can use the hard disc without any problems in Windows, but Gentoo has been making my life in this respect difficult.

----------

## cancech

Here's some more info you may give some more clues:

```
bash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/sde1

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 14592.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sde1: 120.0 GB, 120031478784 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14592 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1p1   ?      119512      153402   272218546+  20  Unknown

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sde1p2   ?       82801      116350   269488144   6b  Unknown

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sde1p3   ?       33551      120595   699181456   53  OnTrack DM6 Aux3

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sde1p4   *       86812       86813       10668+  49  Unknown

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Command (m for help):                      
```

----------

## krall

Is this issue still relevant?

I have a Sandisk Micro Cruzer too, and i'm using it with my nforce3-based amd64 machine here.

So perhaps i can help.

----------

## cancech

 :Laughing: 

I got swamped by work and other things, so this "project" got delayed. If you have any info which could be useful, then I'd be most greatfull. I tried plugging in the usb stick again and the situation seems to have gotten worst over the past month. Here's whats happening:

1) plug in the cruzer, light comes on

2) 30 secs later light turns off...no entry in /dev 

Here's what dmesg has to say about it:

```

scsi: unknown opcode 0x01

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: device not accepting address 5, error -110

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: device not accepting address 6, error -110

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: device not accepting address 7, error -110

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: device not accepting address 8, error -110

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: device not accepting address 9, error -110

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: khubd timed out on ep0out

usb 1-6: device not accepting address 10, error -110

```

As far as I can tell (and remember), then I didn't do anything important to my computer over the past month, at least nothing which could have screwed up my USB setup to this degree.........   :Mad:   :Sad: 

----------

